# Super Mario brother aquarium



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

haha very nice i wonder what it's made of.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> haha very nice i wonder what it's made of.


Looks like a Mario Bros. lego theme set.

That is so cool!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

that is awesome, a kid would love that, as would any person of my generation  (when NES's were new)


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

very cool, but probably freaking those fish out lol, watch out goldie its koopa ahhhhh



neons with fire power , 
but if you work those turtles on the stairs just right its 100 free men, so that could help out


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i tried that with a spongebob LEGO pineapple but couldnt stop it from floating, any ideas?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

silicone it to a slab of slate


----------

